# Radon ZR Race 8.0 Kette springt bei kleinem Kettenblatt



## HatschiAlbabar (27. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das oben genannte Fahrrad gegönnt. Das Fahrrad ist neu. Leider gibt die Kette "Klackgeräusche" auf einem Kettenblatt von sich. Das äußert sich wie folgt:






Woran kann das liegen und wie kann ich es beheben? Ich habe das Schaltwerk schon einmal komplett neu eingestellt.
Die Kette springt so auch beim normalen fahren was bei ruhiger Umgebung deutlich hörbar ist und stört.

Gruß
Hatschi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. August 2016)

HatschiAlbabar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir das oben genannte Fahrrad gegönnt. Das Fahrrad ist neu. Leider gibt die Kette "Klackgeräusche" auf einem Kettenblatt von sich. Das äußert sich wie folgt:
> 
> ...



Hi,

Du meinst aber nicht das Freilaufgeräusch, oder? Wenn Du das Geräusch meinst, welches im Video 2x auftaucht, bitte leichtes Feintuning an den Hebeln machen. Die Züge längen sich in erster Zeit ein wenig, sodass man hier ggf. nachjustieren muss - dies ist vollkommen normal und Materialbedingt.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HatschiAlbabar (29. August 2016)

Hi,

wie man sieht rutscht die Kette, hier beim "Rücktritt" gefilmt, auf einen Zahn des Kettenblattes. Dies ist beim normalen Fahren ebenfalls der Fall. Für mich sieht es so aus als hätte ein Zahn des Kettenblattes einen minimal zu kurzen Abstand. Feintuning an Hebel oder Schaltwerk hat nichts verändert.

Gruß
Hatschi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. August 2016)

Hi,

aus der Ferne bzw. anhand des Videos schwer zu beurteilen. Wenn dies "nur" beim rückwärtigen Pedalieren passiert, würde ich das Bike erst einmal einfahren und dies ggf. bei der Erstinspektion checken lassen, wenn es dann immer noch auftreten sollte.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## HatschiAlbabar (29. August 2016)

Das Geräusch tritt ebenfalls beim vorwärtigen Pedalieren auf. Dann meist noch etwas lauter... Man kann dann, wie auf schon in dem obigen Video zu erkennen, sehen, dass die Kette bei einem Zahn nicht reibungslos läuft und erst durch ein Klackgeräusch auf den Zahn rutscht.

Gruß
Hatschi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. August 2016)

Hi,

tritt das Geräusch nur an dem gezeigten Glied auf? Falls ja, ist es die Stelle, wo die Kette mit dem Stift genietet ist. Dies kannst Du i.d.R. an der Farbe des Nietstifts erkennen - diese weicht leicht von den anderen Nieten ab (dunkler).

Gruß, Andi


----------



## HatschiAlbabar (29. August 2016)

Nein mit dem genieteten Kettenglied besteht kein Zusammenhang. Das Geräusch ist zurückzuführen auf den Zahn des Kettenblattes, nicht auf die Kette.






Gruß
Hatschi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. August 2016)

HatschiAlbabar schrieb:


> Nein mit dem genieteten Kettenglied besteht kein Zusammenhang. Das Geräusch ist zurückzuführen auf den Zahn des Kettenblattes, nicht auf die Kette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann bitte beim Support melden und nach Absprache ggf. durch einen Servicepartner checken lassen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## HatschiAlbabar (29. August 2016)

Okay. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Gruß
Hatschi


----------

